# PROGRESS REAR SWAY BAR INSTALL



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

just got a great deal on a new progress rear sway bar. $120
i figured i would checkout NPM and read up on their install of the rear sway bar.
u know what i couldn't find one; not for the progress anyways.
i know that project SE-R has one and Sentra 1.6 turbo does.
but no articles on them.

i know they are supposed to be sooooper simple to install. just wondering if you are supposed to leave the stock torsion bar installed or not (this is the bar that runs inside the u-shaped rear axle right)?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dan7225 said:


> just got a great deal on a new progress rear sway bar. $120
> i figured i would checkout NPM and read up on their install of the rear sway bar.
> u know what i couldn't find one; not for the progress anyways.
> i know that project SE-R has one and Sentra 1.6 turbo does.
> ...


It does not mount inside the axle. I am assuming you are talking abotu a B14, if so the Progress bar attaches the the swing arms that attah the rear beam to the chassis. No need to mess with the stock bar inside the beam.


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

yep, it is for b14. oooops.
i just got the bar in yesterday. i was thinking it would install more like the stillen and not the st. looks pretty good too. it's also very massive! i was impressed with the bar. i thought the polyurethane busings would be a little bigger though.
will install this weekend.

thanks again.


----------

